# Hawk Brake Pads catalog with Free Shipping, from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

AWE Tuning products get you up to speed, but at some point everyone needs to slow down. Hawk Brake Pads are world renowned for increasing stopping power on street and track vehicles, and they are now available from AWE Tuning by way of our new Hawk catalog. For the next two weeks, all Hawk Brake Pads for your Audi will be available with free shipping to anywhere within the continental US.

AWE Tuning’s Hawk specialists can help you slow it down, right here.


----------

